# Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?



## exstralsunder (3. August 2017)

Ich hab gestern nun meinen Ersatz Geber fürs Lowrance bekommen.
Zufällig hatte ich das Gerät nicht im Boot -sondern zu Hause.
(musste ein Update machen)
Ich dachte mir: testest du mal, ob der Geber funktioniert.
Da wir gerade mehr oder weniger Sommer haben, bot sich unser Pool an.
Also Geberstande am Poolrand verschraubt (3,60 x 1,20 meter Stahlwand Pool) , Gerät angeschlossen und siehe da: funktioniert. Es erkennt auch "Hindernisse" auf dem Pool Boden.
Soweit so gut.
Nach einer Weile fiel mir auf, dass irgendwo jemand hämmert.
Nachbars waren aber nicht da. Also genauer gehorcht: es war der Geber. Der sendet einen Ton ab, ähnlich wie das Ticken eines Kuhzauns. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage: wenn ich das Ding außerhalb des Wassers höre....dann müssen doch die Fische erst Recht den Ton/Schall hören/fühlen? Hat ein Echolot etwa eine Scheuchwirkung.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Stahlwand und der ebene und feste Boden das Signal verstärkten. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Hallo exstralsunder.
wenn du dich vorab schonmal einlesen möchtest, bitteschön 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227293

Interessant ist zum einen:
Die Erfahrung von Anglern die z.B. beim Pollack angeln etc. subjektiv besser fangen, wenn sie das Echolot aus haben. 

Interessant ist aber auch:
Die Erfahrung von Anglern, dass man gerade beim Vertikalangeln sehr stark aufs Echolot angewiesen ist. Auch Methoden wie das pelagische Angeln und das Klopfen auf Welse arbeiten ja ganz bewust mit dem Einsatz eines Echolots.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Eine sehr interessante Fragestellung, die mich auch schon länger beschäftigt!
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die Fische die Geräusche welcher der Kristall im Geber verursacht, genau so gut wahrnehmen, wie wir das tun.
Fraglich ist für mich, ob sie dieses Geräusch auch orten können, ihm also eine Richtung zuweisen können, um entsprechend ihre Fluchtrichtung auszurichten?
Oder ob das Geräusch von den Fischen deshalb eventuell ignoriert wird, weil ihm keine feste Richtung zugeordnet werden kann? 

Jürgen


----------



## exstralsunder (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo exstralsunder.
> wenn du dich vorab schonmal einlesen möchtest, bitteschön
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227293



Danke für den Link. 
Fazit für mich: nicht genaues weiß man nicht!
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass auf einer viel befahren Wasserstrasse (beispielsweise innerhalb der Betonnung im Bodden) die Fische irgendwie Notitz von den Echoloten nehmen.
Da hat ja nahezu jedes Boot den Fischfinder an...und sei es nur zur Bestimmung der Gewässertiefe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Da hat ja nahezu jedes Boot den *Fischfinder* an...und sei es nur zur Bestimmung der Gewässertiefe.


Ob Fischfinder oder normales Echolot ist eh latte...

Der Hauptunterschied besteht ja in der graphischen Darstellung (Software), weniger im physikalischen Prinzip..

Interessant wäre evtl. noch, in wie weit unterschiedliche Frequenzen Einfluß haben?

Ob also bestimmte Frequenzen weniger stören als andere - oder obs vielleicht sogar welche gibt, die anlocken..??


----------



## exstralsunder (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

War da nicht mal was...dass sich Heringe mit Pupsen verständigen? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal den guten Bose Lautsprecher an das Echolot anknibbern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

naja, siehe Wallerholz - wer hätte ohne heutiges Wissen jemals gedacht, dass sowas Fische anlockt statt verscheucht...??

Versuch macht kluch......


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Nach eigen Kopf-unter-Wasser Erfahrungen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich Schall unter Wasser nicht, oder nur auf kurze Distanz orten lässt?
Den tackenden Geber werden sie auch wahrnehmen, wenn sie sich nicht direkt im Kegel befinden.
Für den Fisch kann das Geräusch, wenn er dieses verorten kann, ohnehin nur von oben kommen?
Warum sollte er darauf reagieren, oder Kormoran Effekt?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Erzähl das mal Walen, die sich um den halben Erdball mit Niederfrequenzen verständigen und orten können - unter Wasser..

Wie das bei Fischen ist? Keine Ahnung, bin keiner...

Ists bei allen Arten gleich? Auch keine Ahnung...

Man müsste Vergleichsangeln machten


----------



## JottU (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Lock- oder Scheuchwirkung? Wer weiß, wer weiß? #c #c
Steine ins Wasser schmeißen verjagt die meisten Fische, aber Barsche scheint es anzulocken.


----------



## Steph75 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Ich vermute das die Fische irgendwann mit den Geräuschen das ein echolot verursacht , durchaus eine Gefahr verbinden. Gerade dort wo viel zurück gesetzt wird, konnten wir da häufig einen Zusammenhang feststellen. So hatten wir beim vertikalangeln, an wenig beangelten Bereichen, meistens reichlich Bisse direkt unterm Boot . Auch in geringen Wassertiefen von unter 2 Metern. Bei stärker beangelten strecken sah das häufig anders aus. Dort stieg bei ausgeschaltetem gerät die bissfrequenz deutlich an. Ebenso konnten wir feststellen, dass direkt nach der Schonzeit meist kein Unterschied festzustellen war. Einige Wochen später aber schon. Wahrscheinlich entsteht da ein Lerneffekt und die Fische verbinden mit dem klicken irgendwann eine Gefahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



JottU schrieb:


> Lock- oder Scheuchwirkung? Wer weiß, wer weiß? #c #c
> Steine ins Wasser schmeißen verjagt die meisten Fische, aber Barsche scheint es anzulocken.


zum Beispiel, das meinte ich ja damit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal Walen, die sich um den halben Erdball mit Niederfrequenzen verständigen und orten können - unter Wasser..
> 
> Wie das bei Fischen ist? Keine Ahnung, bin keiner...
> 
> ...


----------



## exstralsunder (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ich vermute das die Fische irgendwann mit den Geräuschen das ein echolot verursacht , durchaus eine Gefahr verbinden. ...Wahrscheinlich entsteht da ein Lerneffekt und die Fische verbinden mit dem klicken irgendwann eine Gefahr.



Genau das glaube ich nicht. Wie gesagt: die Wasserstrasse von Stralsund nach Hiddensee ist ziemlich schmal.  Einen Fehler gemacht und man hat sein Boot sofort auf Kiel gelegt.
Von daher wird dort permanent mit Echolot/Fischfinder gefahren.
Und dort fahren in der Hochsaison locker 1000 Boote am Tag durch...und trotzdem beißen die Fische.


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, siehe Wallerholz - wer hätte ohne heutiges Wissen jemals gedacht, dass sowas Fische anlockt statt verscheucht...??
> 
> Versuch macht kluch......



Aber Fische lernen auch und heute wo vor zwei Jahren stark das Wallerholz im einsatz war,wirst du heute nicht mehr Welse mit anlocken.Die machen jetzt eine weiten bogen um das Holz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

stimmt, wissenschaftlich "bewiesen":
Mediathek/Video: Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen


----------



## Ossipeter (3. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Naja da sind aber sehr verschiedene Fische im Fokus?? Die im Salzwasser werden nicht dauernd beangelt werden!


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Jeder Ton, egal ob Hochfrequent oder Tieffrequent wird im Wasser auch zu einer Druckwelle. Vieleicht  können einige Fischarten über das Seitenlinienorgan diese Druckwelle orten.


----------



## allegoric (14. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Klingt nach ner neuen Aufgabe für Dr. Airlinghaus oder wie man ihn schreibt


----------



## Baitmaker (14. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

ja, das wäre mal eine echt interessante Untersuchung. Bin dafür |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*

Aber nicht Arlinghaus - der will immer Angler "managen" - auf deutsch:
Einschränken...

Wenn jemand anglerfreundliche(re) Forscher kennt, kann man drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Steph75 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Echolot Fische verscheuchen?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Genau das glaube ich nicht. Wie gesagt: die Wasserstrasse von Stralsund nach Hiddensee ist ziemlich schmal.  Einen Fehler gemacht und man hat sein Boot sofort auf Kiel gelegt.
> Von daher wird dort permanent mit Echolot/Fischfinder gefahren.
> Und dort fahren in der Hochsaison locker 1000 Boote am Tag durch...und trotzdem beißen die Fische.



Nun ja. Vielleicht verbinden die Fische das dort nicht mit einer Gefahr, da dort permanent die Echos zugange sind. Auch von nichtanglern. Das ist ähnlich wie eine von mir sehr beliebte Stelle. Diese befindet sich direkt unter einer stark befahrenden Eisenbahnbrücke. Kein schönes Angeln dort, aber den Fischen stört es überhaupt nicht. Durch das permanente geballer der Züge haben die sich da wohl dran gewöhnt. An sehr verlassenen , ruhigen stellen, hab ich häufig den Eindruck, das bereits zu lautes hantieren im Boot die Fische verscheucht


----------

